# Sandborn minimax sawmill



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

This thing looks like a haus, does it cut with the blade at a slope like that or does the blade drop for standard horizontal milling. 




http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/1532829540.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It looks like the davco mills I have seen sorta. They cut in that position. The davco's are a double cut mill...the blade has teeth on both sides and it cuts going down and coming back...Heck of a machine, there are a few youtube videos of them working last time I checked. The one you linked looks like it needs plenty of work, but if it is a double cut and could be fixed for even the same money they are asking that would be a lumber making monster.

I doubt if it is though (a double cut) just looking at the pictures it looks like the saw head is stationary and the deck/setworks move back and forth like a circle mill (the kind with the big honkin' round blade).

I have never heard of a sandborn before and didn't find out anything on a quick google search.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I haven't heard of it either. But it looks serious. 

I blew up those pictures and it looks as though it holds the log stationary. I guessed that by noting the hose lenght going to the setworks. Also note the hose from the swinging boom feeds to the head rig. But it is confusting - that tray throws me off. Maybe its used for a board/slab return. It looks like it has to be loaded across the bed but I don't see an easy way to do it. 

He didn't give the log diamter/length capacity. I would make sure he had all the documentation and not forget to figure out a sharpening solution before purchase.

If you get that thing and get caught up come on down our way and we'll set you up some work.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Here's a relative I turned up in a search: http://www.sawmill-exchange.com/complete_NB.htm

If anyone has a copy of a March, 2004 Sawmill and Woodlot magazine there's a review in it but I don't know if it's the same model.

Some are spelling it "Sanborn" to add to the confusion.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the knowledge, I wish I was communicating with the guy, I am afraid a purchase like this at this point would come with a set of divorce papers. I do keep my eye on different mills and love some of the designs and vids Daren posts. Just was wandering how it cut.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That looks like a lot of saw dirtclod from your link...which to me spells a lot of upkeep, potentially. The one Nate linked looks like she has set quite awhile, $$$ to get her back in shape.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's hard enough to get good straight flat lumber off a horizontal mill. I'm thinking any sawmill which _starts out _ cutting on a caddy-wampus should be avoided. :wacko:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> It's hard enough to get good straight flat lumber off a horizontal mill. I'm thinking any sawmill which _starts out _cutting on a caddy-wampus should be avoided. :wacko:


Don't worry...the two forces cancel each other out. :confused1: At least, that's what the salesman told me. :shifty:


----------

